
Affordable USB Attack Device: Part 1 - altercation
https://blog.seekintoo.com/affordable-usb-attack-device-part-1.html
======
shanecoin
Interesting read.

As an FYI, Table 1 (Strengths and Weaknesses of Payload Delivery Ratings) is
unreadable on mobile.

